# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مسألة: تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للقرآن

## عبدالسلام شيث

كثيرا ما يذكر الخلاف بين العلماء هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرآن كاملا أو فسر ما يحتاج أصحابه رضي الله عنهم إلى تفسيره. وينسب القول  بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرآن كاملا إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله استنادا إلى ما ورد في مقدمته من قوله: ( يجب أن يعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين لأصحابه معاني القرآن كما بين لهم ألفاظه ). ولكن حسب فهمي أن كلام الشيخ رحمه الله لا يدل على ما نسب إليه. ومن أقوى الأدلة على ما ذكرته ما جاء في كتاب العقود الدرية في مناقب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لابن عبدالهادي ما نصه: ( قال الشيخ أبو عبدالله بن رشيق وكان من أخص أصحاب شيخنا وأكثرهم كتابة لكلامه وحرصا على جمعه كتب الشيخ رحمه الله نقول السلف مجردة عن الاستدلال على جميع القرآن وكتب في أوله قطعة كبيرة بالاستدلال ورأيت له سورا وآيات يفسرها ويقول في بعضها كتبته للتذكر ونحو ذلك ثم لما حبس في آخر عمره كتبت له أن يكتب على جميع القرآن تفسيرا مرتبا على السور فكتب يقول إن القرآن فيه ما هو بين بنفسه وفيه ما قد بينه المفسرون في غير كتاب ولكن بعض الآيات أشكل تفسيرها على جماعة من العلماء فربما يطالع الإنسان عليها عدة كتب ولا يتبين له تفسيرها وربما كتب المصنف الواحد في آية تفسيرا ويفسر غيرها بنظيره فقصدت تفسير تلك الآيات بالدليل لأنه أهم من غيره) العقود الدرية [ص 43]. ففي قوله: إن القرآن فيه ما هو بين بنفسه دلالة واضحه على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفسر القرآن كاملا وبالتالي نسبة القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرآن إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فيها نظر وأرجوا مشاركة الإخوة الأفاضل في هذا الموضوع وجزى الله القائمين على الموقع خير الجزاء وشكرا

----------


## البغوي

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل هل هناك من نسب إليه هذا القول غير شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.

----------


## شريف شلبي

أظن أن النبي لم بفسر القرآن كله بدلالة الآتي :
1 : لو فسر النبي القرآن كله لنقله الصحابة الينا ولم يقصروا في ذلك - كما فعلوا في نقل سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو ما لم يحدث .
2 : لو كان ذلك كذلك ، لم يحدث اختلاف بين المفسرين وأولهم الصحابة في تفسير آيات الكتاب كما هو معروف لا يستطيع انكاره أحد .
3 : الله عز وجل يقول " وأنزلنا اليك الذكر
- لتبين للناس ما نزل اليهم 
- ولعلهم يتفكرون 
وهو ما يدل على وجود مجالات واسعة في القرآن للتفكر بخلاف ما يبينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من القرآن.
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

وضح هذه القضية بصورة تامة الشيخ مساعد الطيار في أول شرحه على مقدمة التفسير وبينَ ما تفضلتَ بالإشارة إليه..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أظن أن النبي لم بفسر القرآن كله بدلالة الآتي :
> 1 : لو فسر النبي القرآن كله لنقله الصحابة الينا ولم يقصروا في ذلك - كما فعلوا في نقل سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو ما لم يحدث .
> 2 : لو كان ذلك كذلك ، لم يحدث اختلاف بين المفسرين وأولهم الصحابة في تفسير آيات الكتاب كما هو معروف لا يستطيع انكاره أحد .
> 3 : الله عز وجل يقول " وأنزلنا اليك الذكر
> - لتبين للناس ما نزل اليهم 
> - ولعلهم يتفكرون 
> وهو ما يدل على وجود مجالات واسعة في القرآن للتفكر بخلاف ما يبينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من القرآن.
> والله أعلم .


بارك الله تعالى فيك ..
أصحاب النبي رضي الله عنهم تبين لهم كل شىء في كتاب الله عز وجل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ....
سواء كان مجرد تلفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلمات القرآن الكريم التي هى أصلاً مبينة لا تحتاج لتفسير كألفاظ : ( ذهب – الإبل – الذي – يقتل – سرق ) ، لأن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب والصحابة يفهمون هذه الألفاظ ولا يحتاجون لتفسيرها أو شرحها، أو التي أشكلت وتحتاج لتفسير وشرح وقد فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه و هذا لا ينبغي أبدًا أن يختلف فيه ، والله تعالى أعلم .
، قال الله عز وجل : { لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم يتلوا عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة }
وقال الله عز وجل : { وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ } وقال الله عز وجل : { وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه } ، وقال الله عز وجل : { وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم } .
قال ابن مسعود : " كان الرجل منا إذا تعلَّم عشر آيات لم يجاوزهن حتى يعرف معانيهن والعمل بهن " وقال أيضًا : " والذي لا إله غيره، ما نزلت آية في كتاب الله إلا وأنا أعلم فيما نزلت وأين نزلت، ولو أعلم مكان أحد أعلم بكتاب الله مني تناله المطايا لأتيته " .

----------


## شريف شلبي

سيدي أبي فهر .... وفيك بارك الله

الأخ العزيز صدى الذكريات : 
كلام الله أعظم من أن يحاط به ، وسيبقى الى يوم القيامة نبعاً متجددا للعلم ، ومصدراً نقياً للهدى ، يتعلم منه كل جيل ويفتح الله لكل عالم متفكر متدبر فيه ، لا تنتهي عجائبه ولا بيانه لكل عصر ، وسيأتي مفسرون يخرجون منه ما لم يخرجه غيرهم مما يحتاجونه في زمانهم وظروفهم وأحوالهم المتجددة والمتغيرة 
ده كلام الرب عز وجل يا أخي ، وما قدروا الله حق قدره

أرأيت كيف هدى الله عمر بن الخطاب بآية آل عمران حين أحدثت فيه وفاة النبي ما أحدثت وأخرجته عن توازنه وطبيعته  ؟
ألم يكن هو والمسلمين من أصحاب النبي يتلونها قبل ذلك  بل ويحفظونها ؟ فما الجديد الذي علموه منها ؟؟
وما معنى ذكر الله عز وجل لعلة انزاله الكتاب حين قال
" كتاب أنزلناه اليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته "

----------


## وادي الذكريات

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 

*قال تعالى: " يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته والله يعصمك من الناس " .*
*ومعلوم أنه قد بلغ الرسالة كما أمر ولم يكتم منها شيئاً، فإن كتمان ما أنزله الله إليه يناقض موجب الرسالة كما أن الكذب يناقض موجب الرسالة، ومن المعلوم في دين المسلمين أنه معصوم من الكتمان لشيء من الرسالة كما أنه معصوم من الكذب فيها، والأمة تشهد له بأنه بلغ الرسالة كما أمره الله، وبين ما أنزل إليه من ربه، وقد أخبر الله بأنه قد أكمل الدين، وإنما كمل بما بلغه إذ الدين لم يعرف إلا بتبليغه فعلم أنه بلغ جميع الدين الذي شرعه الله لعباده كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " تركتم على البيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك " وقال: " ما تركت من شيء يقربكم إلى الجنة إلا وقد حدثتكم به، وما من شيء يبعدكم عن النار إلا وقد حدثتكم به " .*
*وقال أبو ذر: لقد توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما طائر يقلب جناحيه في السماء إلا ذكرنا منه علماً.*
*فإذا تبين هذا فقد صح ووجب على كل مسلم تصديقه فيما أخبر به عن الله تعالى من أسماء وصفاته مما جاء في القرآن وفي السنة الثابتة عنه كما كان عليه السابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان الذي رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه فإن هؤلاء الذين تلقوا عنه القرآن والسنة وكانوا يتلقون عنه ما في ذلك من العلم والعمل كما قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي لقد حدثنا الذين كانوا يقرؤننا القرآن كعثمان بن عفان وغيره أنهم كانوا إذا تعلموا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر آيات لم يجاوزوها حتى يتعلموا ما فيها من العلم والعمل، قالوا فتعلمنا القرآن والعلم والعمل جميعاً، وقد قام عبد الله بن عمر وهو من أصاغر الصحابة في تعلم البقرة ثماني سنين وإنما ذلك لأجل الفهم والمعرفة وهذا معلوم من وجوه: أحدها: أن العادة المطردة التي جبل الله عليها بني آدم توجب اعتناءهم بالقرآن المنزل عليهم لفظاً ومعنى، بل أن يكون اعتناؤهم بالمعنى أوكد، فإنه قد علم أنه من قرأ في الطب أو الحساب أو النحو أو الفقه أو غير ذلك فإنه لا بد أن يكون راغباً في فهمه وتصور معانيه، فكيف من قرأ كتاب الله تعالى المنزل إليهم الذي به هداهم الله وبه عرفهم الحق والباطل والخير والشر والهدى والضلال والرشاد والغي؟ فمن المعلوم أن رغبتهم في فهمه وتصور معانيه أعظم الرغبات بل إذا سمع المتعلم من العالم حديثاً فإنه يرغب في فهمه فكيف بمن يسمعون كلام الله من المبلغ عنه، بل ومن المعلوم أن رغبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعرفهم معاني القرآن أعظم من رغبته في تعرفهم حروفه، فإن معرفة الحروف بدون المعاني لا تحصل المقصود إذا اللفظ إنما يراد للمعنى.*
*الوجه الثاني: أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد حضهم على تدبره وتعقله وإتباعه في غير موضع كما قال تعالى: " كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته " .*
*وقال تعالى: " أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها " .*
*وقال تعالى: " أفلم يدبروا القول أم جاءهم ما لم يأت آباءهم الأولين " .*
*وقال تعالى: " أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً " فإذا كان قد حض الكفار والمنافقين على تدبره علم أن معانيه مما يمكن الكفار والمنافقين على تدبره وعلم أن معانيه مما يمكن فهمها ومعرفتها فكيف لا يكون ذلك للمؤمنين، وهذا يتبين أن معانيه كانت معروفة بينة لهم ))*

----------

